# SMTP-Mail



## mathon (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne ein kleines mail programm als java applikation schreiben mit einer simplen Klasse Mailer, womit ich mich auf einen SMTP Server connection kann um diesem ein Email mit einem entsprechenden Receiver und Sender schreiben zu können. Hat da jemand Tipps für mich, wie ich das am besten angehe?

danke

lg


----------



## DP (11. Mai 2005)

mathon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat da jemand Tipps für mich, wie ich das am besten angehe?



klar, hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/search.php


----------



## mathon (11. Mai 2005)

Naja das Problem ist, dass ich nur java 1.1 zur Verfügung habe und javaMail ab 1.2 oder so anfängt. Gibts da noch ne andere LÖsung?


----------

